# turbo and egr



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

can i take out the egr system out of my 1.6 and install turbo or do i have to leave it in? im pretty sure i can remove the system but will it be bad for the engine? i know i wont pass inspection but what else happens when removing the egr


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I took the egr off of mine when I put my turbo on, with no adverse effects. I'm sure you could leave it on if you found a way to connect the pipe to your manifold. I don't think it affects the engine other than emissions. I know it circulates exhaust back into the engine to reduce emissions somehow?


----------

